# planting



## bugmeister (Feb 26, 2013)

it all depends


----------



## Danpa14 (Jun 12, 2013)

Buckwheat is good and easy to grow. Partridge pea is good for bees and quail and other animals. Dutch white clover or other white clovers. But it does depend on how many acres you have to plant.


----------

